
Automatically pause recurring subscription for inactive users - libovness
https://levels.io/subscriptions/
======
mmilano
Noble thought, but I don't think it's that simple. When users aren't using a
service, in most cases, there are still resources being used. I'm thinking of
data/file storage and infrastructure to provide reliable availability,
security, and backups. Perhaps in some cases it may make sense, but certainly
not most.

